# Somethings wrong here...



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

Points to whoever can tell me what's wrong with this install.






(200 amp 277/480 sub panel with main breaker, neutral sensing CT for ground fault protection for equipment.)


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

No incoming neutral?

Pete


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

Pete m. said:


> Neutral is connected to A phase buss? Pete


Nope. But it does looks that way in the pic. That whole assembly on top is the neutral buss.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Neutral is not connected to the load side of the Neutral CT.

The GFPE is seeing any neutral current as fault current assuming that is the feeder neutral I see connected to the neutral bus top left.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

I should add where is the line side feeder neutral?


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Ct is wrapping a lug with no conductors.


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

Line side feeder neutral is on left side with grey tape marking it. I agree it needs to be landed on the middle buss above the CT.


----------



## markbrady (Jun 2, 2014)

oops someone already said that


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Big Dummy just realized that is a Main as well, but my answer is the same.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Bad Electrician said:


> Big Dummy just realized that is a Main as well, but my answer is the same.


I couldn't tell whether there's insulators or not on the neutral bus.


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

Ding ding ding!!! You guys are good! I took off the panel cover to land some new breakers and I was like hmmmm look at the double barrel lug just hanging out there... Ohh wait a second! Lol


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

So glad we use quality gear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

robmac85 said:


> Nope. But it does looks that way in the pic. That whole assembly on top is the neutral buss.


I should have read this. It looks like those are the phase bussing. With the Ct on the middle phase. 

That would not sense any current was my first thought..
Oops


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

The big issue is what is the maximum neutral current and what is the GFPE setting. This needs to be corrected or they face possible so called "nuisance tripping" when in reality it is tripping due to a lack of understanding by the installing electrician.


----------

